# Glorias' Glorious Journal?!



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

So I gathered I have been a member on this forum for long enough to start my own little Journal of some sort  also being the new year and all I thought it might be good...
Here I will note things that are happening in my life, with myself, my fish and their tanks and anything else I can think of..
It's already week 2 of January 2012!! I am on my second last day of holidays and then I am back to work.. I have spent the last week in Townsville with my Family.. Today I got 5 Cherry Shrimp, 3 Snails and some FREE Java Moss  I cannot wait to get them all home and in there own little tanks.. We spent the rest of today at REEF HQ here in Townsville, I had a blast, got to watch their fish eat, touch a Sea Star and see 200 different types of sea creatures. I will add some photos in my next post, hopefully, as I am on my phone since I'm still away.. My work has once again cut back my hours so I have even more time to focus on things with myself and my fish. I have ALOT of goals for this year, but I won't get into them on here..
Anyways I think that is a long enough intro to my little journal


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see some of your pics.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Pictures from the Aquarium world


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

My boy red lives in a 20L tank.. Last night I added some new plants that I got a little while ago.. He has NEVER made a bubblenest, but I found this, this morning  So proud of my big boy 

















Red in all his glory


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's pretty!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks DQ.. EVERYONE loves him, my boyfriend especially.. I have given him to my little brother though, since the fry I offered him died before he got it..
He is living in a 2g tank, which he loves..

Not too much of an update.. I have moved as I think I stated already.. It has only been 11 days and I want to go back to my home..  I am going to try and stick it out for another 6 months but..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Moving to a new place isn't easy.


----------

